# How best to protect brilliant/innovative Fundraising Idea? Licence, Patent or other?



## eddieore (15 Mar 2009)

We have a Family Charity (to support an aunt who is on a Mercy sister Mission in Kenya) that has come up with a brilliant idea but before we start approaching sponsors and others, we want to try and protect the idea - we are afraid that another Charity may take the idea from us. 

We know this may sound paranoid, but believe us, the idea is unique and has fantastic potential!

Is there anywhere we can go to register?


----------



## Claragh (15 Mar 2009)

*Re: Fundraising Idea Licnece or patent*

As a veteran Fundraiser for various charities I have never come across an idea that can be successfully patented. 

Once you start other fund-raisers will latch on to your idea and by changing some aspect of the idea they will get round any patent. 

Good luck with your fund-raising. 

It is never easy but Irish people are very generous to worthy causes and even in the present climate with a lot effort you will be successful.


----------



## Complainer (15 Mar 2009)

*Re: How best to protect brilliant/innovative Fundraising Idea? Licnece, Patent or oth*



eddieore said:


> We have a Family Charity (to support an aunt who is on a Mercy sister Mission in Kenya) that has come up with a brilliant idea but before we start approaching sponsors and others, we want to try and protect the idea - we are afraid that another Charity may take the idea from us.
> 
> We know this may sound paranoid, but believe us, the idea is unique and has fantastic potential!
> 
> Is there anywhere we can go to register?


Is the something ironic about a charity not wanting to be charitable to other charities-


----------



## ney001 (16 Mar 2009)

*Re: How best to protect brilliant/innovative Fundraising Idea? Licnece, Patent or oth*



Complainer said:


> Is the something ironic about a charity not wanting to be charitable to other charities-





I was just thinking that as I read first post - surely if it's that great an idea you could share it with other charities so everybody can benefit!


----------



## Superman (16 Mar 2009)

*Re: How best to protect brilliant/innovative Fundraising Idea? Licnece, Patent or oth*



eddieore said:


> Is there anywhere we can go to register?



Easiest thing to do would be to talk to a law firm that specialises in Intellectual Property Law - they'll tell you if your idea is likely to be patentable or not.

Perhaps you can talk to the patent office yourself:
www.patentsoffice.ie/

Here is how to know if the idea is patentable or not:
http://www.patentsoffice.ie/en/patents_patentable.aspx


----------



## doberden (16 Mar 2009)

*Re: How best to protect brilliant/innovative Fundraising Idea? Licnece, Patent or oth*

For starters write down the details of the idea and post it to yourself.  Don't open up the letter ever unless you have to.  With this letter you will have the date is was sent at and hence when you conceived of the idea.  It's very limited protection but it's a start!


----------



## flatfart (24 Mar 2009)

*Re: How best to protect brilliant/innovative Fundraising Idea? Licnece, Patent or oth*

You cannot protect business ideas or concepts. There is no form of protection for an idea while it is still in someone's head. It is once that idea is put on a medium such as paper, CD, Internet, that copyright can be claimed but that protection will only relate to the words, images etc that you used on that medium.

It is possible that someone else may have had the same idea but did not copyright it or if they did, it did not show up in your research. As said earlier, somebody may change the rules slightly and can get around infringement issues.

To put it another way, J K Rowling has all the copyright on the Harry Potter books but that will not stop anybody else writing a book about a boy wizard but using a different name


----------



## woods (24 Mar 2009)

*Re: How best to protect brilliant/innovative Fundraising Idea? Licnece, Patent or oth*

Edited


----------



## woods (24 Mar 2009)

*Re: How best to protect brilliant/innovative Fundraising Idea? Licnece, Patent or oth*



doberden said:


> For starters write down the details of the idea and post it to yourself.  Don't open up the letter ever unless you have to.  With this letter you will have the date is was sent at and hence when you conceived of the idea.  It's very limited protection but it's a start!


Do not forget to register it.


----------



## woodbine (24 Mar 2009)

*Re: How best to protect brilliant/innovative Fundraising Idea? Licnece, Patent or oth*



doberden said:


> For starters write down the details of the idea and post it to yourself. Don't open up the letter ever unless you have to. With this letter you will have the date is was sent at and hence when you conceived of the idea. It's very limited protection but it's a start!


 

is this true? 

surely the envelope could be steamed open and the contents replaced at any time?


----------



## mathepac (24 Mar 2009)

*Re: How best to protect brilliant/innovative Fundraising Idea? Licnece, Patent or oth*



woodbine said:


> is this true?  ...


Yes - register it at the post office and retain the proof of posting receipt


----------



## flatfart (25 Mar 2009)

*Re: How best to protect brilliant/innovative Fundraising Idea? Licnece, Patent or oth*



woodbine said:


> is this true?
> 
> surely the envelope could be steamed open and the contents replaced at any time?


 
Given that there are a number of you involved ("we have a great idea"), include in the package a declaration showing how many pages should be in the package and then signed by all of those in the charity who contributed to the idea. It is probably no harm either to include copies of any correspondence realting to the research/development of the idea as this will show when the "seed" of the idea originally began while it is also a form of insurance against anybody opening the package and doctoring or altering it.


----------



## Purple (25 Mar 2009)

*Re: How best to protect brilliant/innovative Fundraising Idea? Licence, Patent or oth*



eddieore said:


> We have a Family Charity (to support an aunt who is on a Mercy sister Mission in Kenya) that has come up with a brilliant idea but before we start approaching sponsors and others, we want to try and protect the idea - we are afraid that another Charity may take the idea from us.
> 
> We know this may sound paranoid, but believe us, the idea is unique and has fantastic potential!
> 
> Is there anywhere we can go to register?



Even if you could protect it the costs are massive. The €40'000 would be better spent on your aunt.


----------

